# CANIS MAJORIS (modded Core X9) - Thermaltake CaseMOD Invitational S2



## alexciobanu (Aug 26, 2015)

Hey guys and welcome to my build log for the Thermaltake CaseMOD Invitational Season 2.


So honored and excited to participate in this along such great modders who have inspired me from the start!


Thanks a lot to Thermaltake for selecting me to represent Australia and also a huge thanks to all the sponsors of this project which are of course Thermaltake along with premium partner Newegg and also Avexir, PerformancePCs, MNPCTECH, Icemodz and Ramcity. Without all of you all this would not have been possible, thank you!


You can find more info about the CaseMOD Invitational here: http://casemod2015.thermaltake.com/season2/home.html


Lets have fun with this one and hope you guys enjoy the ride.

SPECS

Case – Two modded Thermaltake Core X9s

Motherboard – ASUS Sabertooth X99

CPU – Intel i7 5930K

GPU – 2 or 3 ASUS STRIX GTX970s

Memory – 8 x 4GB Avexir Core Series DDR4 2400Mhz (4 x orange LED, 4 x blue LED)

SSD – Samsung SM951 512GB AHCI M.2 ; 2 x 500GB Crucial MX200 SSDs

PSU – Thermaltake Toughpower Grand 1200W Platinum


Cables – Icemodz custom sleeved cables


Radiators – 4 x Thermaltake Pacific RL480 Radiators

Fans – 26 x Thermaltake Riing 12 High Static Pressure LED Fans - Orange, Blue and White

Pumps – 2 x Thermaltake Pacific PT40-D5 Silent Kit Reservoir/Pump Combo with Thermaltake Pacific T11 Reservoirs

Reservoirs – 2 x Fully Custom Reservoirs and 2 x Thermaltake Pacific R33 Reservoir

Fittings – Various Thermaltake 16mm Rigid Compressions fittings , right angles and extension fittings as well as some soft tubing compression fittings for 3/8” ID x 1/2” OD tubing that I will be using in some spots. Also a few Bitspower pass-through fittings.

Tubing - Thermaltake V-Tubler PETG Tube 16mm OD

CPU Block – Thermaltake Pacific W1 CPU Water Block

GPU Blocks - Thermaltake VGA Water Block for ASUS STRIX-GTX 970

Coolant – Mayhems Aurora 2 Silver base concentrate and a combination of Mayhems Dyes in Red, Yellow and Blue to achieve the desired coolant colour


Lighting – Icemodz RGD LED Strips


Other – Thermaltake Commander FT – Touchscreen Fan Controller, 3 x Vandal Momentary and Latching switches for custom power button as well switch for the reservoir LEDs, custom MNPCTECH case feed, MNPCTECH machined aluminum fans grills and acrylic grills for the radiator fans as well as some modders mesh.



The theme of this build will be a sci-fi space theme such as the banner suggests and it is named after one of the largest stars known to man, VY Canis Majoris. I also draw inspiration for this project from the awesome game Elite Dangerous though not sure if I will implement any aspects of the game into the build as of now. The colour scheme will be a dark grey/gun metal, black, orange and blue.


As for the mods to the case you will be finding that out as I go along with the build log but yea I will be stacking two X9 cases.... with a twist 


The packages received from Thermaltake were larger than my entire desk area 













Here's a quick look at the cases!


One of them still intact and the other one is gutted empty, only the panels remain 
























































These cases are massive, here's a size comparison with an iPhone 6Plus for those of you who are not familiar with the X9 case.




















And now I know you guys like the modding so here is the start of it!


I do wanna apologise from the start for the phone pics but there is no way I can take out the DSLR when doing this 


Will do my best to show everything as I go along and once all the work on the case is done I will take proper pics of all the bits.


So here we go, out with the dremel and jig saw!














Small incision with the dremel and fire away with the jig saw.














Out it comes.








Just a frame left of the X9... for now




















Still a lot of filing to do and heaps more work to come. Hope you guys will enjoy this one!


Stay tuned for more.


Cheers,


Alex


----------



## peche (Aug 26, 2015)

case mod #2 ?
awesome ! good luck fella


----------



## alexciobanu (Aug 27, 2015)

peche said:


> case mod #2 ?
> awesome ! good luck fella



This is Case Mod #5 

#1











#2











#3











#4 (still a work in progress) 











Hope you guys will like this one as well!

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Aug 27, 2015)

Hey guys!

Just wanted to share and showcase the items Mnpctech will be providing to use for this build! 

Mnpctech Machined aluminum "Diamond Knurl" PC Case Feet in Anodized Black, http://mnpctech.com/pc-computer-stereo-desktop-case-feet/






Mnpctech 100% Aluminum Expanded "Diamond" pattern Perforated Mesh for making fan guards, grills, cooling vents, window overlays, http://mnpctech.com/case-mods-gamin...l-intake-front-fan-slotted-diamond-round-hex/






Mnpctech 480 Quad Open Air Radiator grill Frame (4x120mm, 4.120mm) Open Air grill fits radiators and measure 5-7/8" x 5-1/8" wide with 15mm spacing, http://mnpctech.com/pc-computer-alp...oling/480mm-open-air-quad-radiator-grill.html







Machined aluminum "Overkill" Custom PC Fan Grills rings, http://mnpctech.com/pc-computer-cooling-fans-grills-custom/






Heavy Duty PETG & PVC Ratchet Hand Cutter. Cuts PETG tubing up to 1.3" or 35mm outter diameter,http://mnpctech.com/case-mods-gamin...-grills/petg-and-pvc-ratchet-tube-cutter.html


----------



## alexciobanu (Aug 28, 2015)

Hey guys!


Had to take out the power drill and get rid of all the rivets! 








Lots of rivets




















What will become of this case?!


Stay tuned to find out 


Cheers,


Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Aug 31, 2015)

Hey guys!


This should give you a better idea where I'm going with this build!


After cutting up the back panel I decided I will remake it fully but love that I managed to keep the front panel and can still mount it.


Lots more work to do in remaking the back and both side panels as well as getting new mid bars and the radiator mounting. That should make the case more rigid on an angle like this.


Once this is done I will start working on the second case 


Also keep in mind that everything is just mounted temporarily to get a feel of things 


















































Thanks for checking it out and stay tuned for more!


Cheers,


Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Sep 1, 2015)

Hey guys!


Here is a quick video Bill Owen from MNPCTECH.com made before shipping out all the modding supplies. It sure put a nice big smile on my face when I saw it 


Thanks a lot for the support Bill, much appreciated! 


https://www.facebook.com/Simpl3Modz/posts/876457409109187


----------



## adulaamin (Sep 1, 2015)

Can't wait to see the final product!


----------



## alexciobanu (Sep 2, 2015)

adulaamin said:


> Can't wait to see the final product!



Thanks mate


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 2, 2015)

drilling out rivets is a real fun job huh?  i remember doing the same with a Antec LAN-boy case mod Years ago..having an autobody Paint shop is KEY when doing case mod's  looks good, have fun.


----------



## alexciobanu (Sep 2, 2015)

jboydgolfer said:


> drilling out rivets is a real fun job huh?  i remember doing the same with a Antec LAN-boy case mod Years ago..having an autobody Paint shop is KEY when doing case mod's  looks good, have fun.



Thanks mate, yea it's really fun and I love working on computer cases, haven't done a mod in one this big yet 

An autobody paint shop would be a dream, all I have is my 4x5m garage and some power tools such as my trusty Dremel Rotary, jig saw, power drill and all my other bits. I also recently bought a Dremel Moto Saw/Scroll Saw and a drill press. Everything I do is manual by hand unless I specify it in the build log, I may need help sometimes with machinery I don't have access too


----------



## alexciobanu (Sep 2, 2015)

Hey guys,

Ready to tackle the other X9 case 

First have to take it apart!






You can see the other one in the background, not much has changed as of yet 
















You might be able to spot all the popped rivets on the floor 






Or check them all out here 






Stay tuned for more!

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Sep 3, 2015)

Back with another update!

Playing around with ideas in the other case 






And making progress on the main case 


























I had an idea with the original mesh but probably not gonna keep it
















That's about it! I need to secure the rad mounts on the side and mount some rads in to test fitment.

Stay tuned for more!

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## peche (Sep 3, 2015)

moar moar cmon ....!


----------



## alexciobanu (Sep 5, 2015)

peche said:


> moar moar cmon ....!



Glad you're enjoying it mate! Should have another update soon


----------



## alexciobanu (Sep 5, 2015)

Hey guys!


I have secured the side rad mounts and mounted two of the 480mm radiators going in this build just to get a feel for how much room there will be in that section of the case.


Also the radiators on the bottom of the other case are mounted on an angle like that but I'm probably not gonna go with that idea. They will most likely go with two sets of fans on them mounted to the bottom of the case. The LEDs from the Riing fans should give it a nice underglow 








Also front panel still looks the same from last time however I will most likely get rid of the mesh and redo the whole front.














Pump/res combo should fit nicely under the motherboard tray. A new motherboard tray will be going in 
































Thanks for checking it out!


Cheers,


Alex


----------



## HammerON (Sep 5, 2015)

Subbed


----------



## Arjai (Sep 5, 2015)

Nice work!!


----------



## alexciobanu (Sep 7, 2015)

HammerON said:


> Subbed





Arjai said:


> Nice work!!



Thanks a lot guys


----------



## alexciobanu (Sep 7, 2015)

Package from Newegg has just arrived! A huge thanks to everyone there for the awesome support!

I will be updating the full system specs for this build shortly  Also more pics will be coming!






Cheers,

Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Sep 10, 2015)

Hey guys,


Here is another update on the system. Work on the case continues but first I would like to let you guys know the entire spec list 


Case – Two modded Thermaltake Core X9s

Motherboard – ASUS Sabertooth X99

CPU – Intel i7 5930K

GPU – 3 x ASUS STRIX GTX970s

Memory – 8 x 4GB Avexir Core Series DDR4 2400Mhz (4 x orange LED, 4 x blue LED)

SSD – Samsung SM951 512GB AHCI M.2 ; 2 x 500GB Crucial MX200 SSDs

PSU – Thermaltake Toughpower Grand 1200W Platinum


Cables – Icemodz custom sleeved cables


Radiators – 4 x Thermaltake Pacific RL480 Radiators

Fans – 26 x Thermaltake Riing 12 High Static Pressure LED Fans - Orange, Blue and White

Pumps – 2 x Thermaltake Pacific PT40-D5 Silent Kit Reservoir/Pump Combo with Thermaltake Pacific T11 Reservoirs

Reservoirs – 2 x Fully Custom Reservoirs and 2 x Thermaltake Pacific R33 Reservoir

Fittings – Various Thermaltake 16mm Rigid Compressions fittings , right angles and extension fittings as well as some soft tubing compression fittings for 3/8” ID x 1/2” OD tubing that I will be using in some spots. Also a few Bitspower pass-through fittings.

Tubing - Thermaltake V-Tubler PETG Tube 16mm OD

CPU Block – Thermaltake Pacific W1 CPU Water Block

GPU Blocks - Thermaltake VGA Water Block for ASUS STRIX-GTX 970

Coolant – Mayhems Aurora 2 Silver base concentrate and a combination of Mayhems Dyes in Red, Yellow and Blue to achieve the desired coolant colour


Lighting – Icemodz RGD LED Strips


Other – Thermaltake Commander FT – Touchscreen Fan Controller, 3 x Vandal Momentary and Latching switches for custom power button as well switch for the reservoir LEDs, custom MNPCTECH case feed, MNPCTECH machined aluminum fans grills and acrylic grills for the radiator fans as well as some modders mesh


I'm really excited for everything going in this system and can't wait to see it up and running 


Here are some more pics of the work in progress. Started working on the bottom section too!


Acrylic motherboard tray is in.














And here is the case with the bottom section attached!


























Hope it's starting to look more like a spaceship 


Thanks for checking it out and stay tuned for more!


Cheers,


Alex


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 10, 2015)

Holy crap, subbing for an awesome build!


----------



## alexciobanu (Sep 11, 2015)

Random Murderer said:


> Holy crap, subbing for an awesome build!



Thanks a lot mate


----------



## alexciobanu (Sep 14, 2015)

Back with another update!


Fixed the motherboard tray to the case and mounted pumps and res.


Just a perfect fit for the little pump and res combo. I cut a small hole for the fittings to come out of but forgot I need another one for the fill port. Hopefully I don't mess the other one up and the two fittings align properly 








You can also see I added some supports to the bottom panel. Very simple, just some threaded rods and the build is very solid along with the brackets I made. Once panels go on it will reinforce it even more.
































CPU cut out and also tapped for the motherboard stand-offs. The cables will come from underneath the motherboard to plug in. Will give it a nice clean look.








Reservoir inlet fittings




















Just need to drill for the fill port now.


Also if you guys are wondering why the small reservoirs hidden under there then stay tuned as something really exciting will go in the top section of the build next to the motherboard 


Thanks for checking it out and stay tuned for more!


Cheers,


Alex


----------



## peche (Sep 14, 2015)

moaaaaaaaaar .. cant wait to see the rig done...!


----------



## alexciobanu (Sep 15, 2015)

peche said:


> moaaaaaaaaar .. cant wait to see the rig done...!



Thanks a lot mate, lots more coming


----------



## alexciobanu (Sep 17, 2015)

More updates on the case guys!


Front and back panels are on. They are from 4.5mm thick black gloss acrylic. More work still needs to be done to them.


Also the front panel there is a little window cut out and below there is room for a fan controller and the vandal switches 


















































Thanks for checking it you!


Cheers,


Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Sep 25, 2015)

Hey guys,


Sorry for the lack of updates on the build lately. I've been working hard on it to get it ready for the EB Games Expo in Sydney next weekend. The build and I will be attending the Tt booth during the expo .


There have been lots of late nights working on it till 4am and this morning around 5am I'm happy to say it is ready. All wrapped up and ready for pick to get pallet shipped to Sydney.


Unfortunately there was no time for me to leak test it this morning before I had to get it ready so fingers crossed everything goes well once it arrives at the expo.


All I'm gonna share for now is this pic with it wrapped up haha. I've taken a bunch of pics as much as I could while working on it so will be posting throughout the following days before the expo.


More work will be done to it after the Expo, it will be all about the finer details after that 








Stay tuned for more!


Cheers,


Alex


----------



## davidm71 (Sep 26, 2015)

Where did you buy your cast acrylic sheeting? I'm doing a mod on my motherboard tray inside my Coolermaster cosmos. Where is good to buy some?

Thanks

Love the design btw..


----------



## alexciobanu (Sep 27, 2015)

davidm71 said:


> Where did you buy your cast acrylic sheeting? I'm doing a mod on my motherboard tray inside my Coolermaster cosmos. Where is good to buy some?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Love the design btw..



Hi mate, thanks, glad you like the design . I buy all my acrylic and sheet metal from just local shops that specialise in this sort of work. There are quite a few in my area so the best thing to do is to search for sheet metal and acrylic places in your area. There are places that sell online and can get it shipped to you but I find going to local shops is best, you can see the exact material before buying and the size we need for computers is nothing compared to what other projects these places work on so you can usually get it for dirt cheap 

Hope that helps man, good luck and have fun modding


----------



## alexciobanu (Sep 27, 2015)

Okay guys here we go with the updates 


I mounted the Thermaltake Commander FT Fan Controller to the front panel, drilled holes for the vandal switches and cut the shape for the acrylic that will go over the front panel aluminum.


This is a piece of smoke acrylic so you can still see through it. Something similar will go on the top panel.


The rest of the acrylic in the build is all gloss black, once the build is up and running and with LEDs, it should give some nice reflections.




































































Thanks for checking it out!


Cheers,


Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Sep 28, 2015)

Gonna keep the updates rolling!


Custom top panel windows piece is done. Smoked piece of acrylic will come over same as the front panel.








All the pieces ready for powder coating. Going to be a gun metal looking colour.








Drilling fan holes to mount with the MNPCTECH grills on the back panel.














Looking awesome with the Riing RGB fans!




















Two of the 480mm radiators going in the bottom section of the case with the Thermaltake T33 reservoirs on top on each side. I used the MNPCTECH 480mm acrylic grills to mount the reservoirs to.








And finally, running some Mayhems Blitz cleaning system through the rads. Thanks to PerformancePCs for sending through the kit!














Gotta be cautious with this stuff!


























Thanks for checking it out!


Cheers,


Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Sep 29, 2015)

Got another update for you guys!

Some vinyl work for the rads and fans as well as finished some of the acrylic panels.

The vinyl work is based on the Elite Dangerous game, that's actually the emblem from the game. Think it looks really cool on the fans and rads.











Had to do a lot of fans!











I would stick the whole thing and then peel out the bits not needed. Pretty easy but time consuming.































This panel is the bottom front panel.





















Some MNPCTECH mesh, will look awesome behind the panel once painted.






Front bottom and top as well as back bottom acrylic panels mostly done!






MNPCTECH mesh and grills painted black.






And the case frame is back from powder-coating. Also bottom rads are in!






Pump/res combos as well as the PSU are mounted.






And did some cable management for all the 16 fan cables coming from the bottom up into the top section of the case! I used four 1 x 4pin extension cables to turn the 16 fan cables into just 4 and these will connect straight to the Thermaltake fan controller at the front of the case. Thanks a lot to Performance PCs for helping out with these fan extension cables.











That's it for now!

Thanks for checking it out!

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## bubbleawsome (Sep 29, 2015)

Subbing!


----------



## alexciobanu (Sep 30, 2015)

bubbleawsome said:


> Subbing!



Cheers


----------



## alexciobanu (Sep 30, 2015)

I have probably one of the most exciting things to share, at least I think it is 

I have been waiting weeks to show these! 

Custom reservoirs Canis Majoris style! 

I really wanted the reservoirs to be unique in this build and I had an idea of these round spherical reservoirs with Mayhems Aurora fluid in them and making them look like a red giant star and a white dwarf star. So those are the two colours I'm going for in the two loops in this build. One will be orange looking and the other one a white with a little bit of blue in it. The reservoirs have two 5mm LED holes as well in order to try and light them up nicely and with the Aurora fluid they should resemble the two stars pretty good.

This idea came to me from the Elite Dangerous game as every time you exit a jump next to a star it's just an awesome experience!

These are about 150mm diameter and they are made up of two domes put together. I had a long chat with an acrylic manufacturer in my area for making these and at first they weren't really sure what I wanted but we managed to sort it out in the end. This design was sorta the only way to make a spherical reservoir thick and strong enough to drill the G1/4 thread and be all sealed and water tight.

At first I wasn't too happy with the way the gluing looked on them however after some Rustoleum frosted glass spray paint they came out really good. With coloured fluid in them they should look even better!

Check it out and let me know what you think. I'm not sure if anyone else has done this before.









































They took about 1.1L of water to fill each so there will be quite a lot of fluid going in this build! 

Thanks for checking it out and stay tuned for more!

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## davidm71 (Oct 2, 2015)

Wow! I am really impressed and inspired to borrow an idea or two. I contacted a local sheet metal place in town and they said they would help. Anyhow was wondering how are you doing up your motherboard tray? Cast acrylic or cast metal? My concerns are conductivity of metal or static from acrylic.

Thanks.


----------



## alexciobanu (Oct 5, 2015)

davidm71 said:


> Wow! I am really impressed and inspired to borrow an idea or two. I contacted a local sheet metal place in town and they said they would help. Anyhow was wondering how are you doing up your motherboard tray? Cast acrylic or cast metal? My concerns are conductivity of metal or static from acrylic.
> 
> Thanks.




Thanks a lot mate! Sure man go ahead  My motherboard tray is from 4.5mm thick black gloss acrylic! You can do it from sheet metal as well and there's no worries from conductivity or static, all cases are mostly metal and I've used acrylic before 


I will have another update shortly. I just got back from the EB Games Expo in Sydney where the build was on display at the Thermaltake booth!


If you follow my Facebook page (Simple Modz) or Thermaltake ANZ you may have caught a quick speak peak of the build! And for all the Aussies in Sydney, you maybe saw it in person if you were at the EB Games Expo! 


I will need to post a few more work in progress updates that I didn't get a chance to post and once I get the build back there is still some work to be done before it will be fully finished.


Stay tuned!


Cheers,


Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Oct 6, 2015)

Hey guys,

Here are some pics of tubing up the bottom section with the rads and reservoirs mounted.




































Sorry for the bad lighting in some of those shots 

Here is the side panel, one full clear piece of acrylic to cover the entire case!






And some work on the front panel windows or a stealth window as I like to call it.





















Thanks for checking it out!

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Oct 8, 2015)

Testing out the bottom fans before building on top of them and I can't access the cables!






Custom reservoirs are in and I started taking off the protective backing on the acrylic sheets. The nice reflections are just what I was hoping for!











Also hardware update!

Thanks a lot to RamCity.com.au for sending out these two Crucial MX200 500GB SSDs and also an awesome 512GB Samsung SM951 M.2 PCI-E SSD!






The two Crucial SSDs are in!






Just having a laugh as I can't believe how many Strix 970s I have acquired! Two are going in the Parvum build I've been working on for a mate for ages now, some of you may have seen it! And the other either 2 or 3 are going in this build!






Time to install the MB, CPU, GPUs, RAM and all the awesome Tt water blocks!



































































Thanks for checking it out!

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Oct 11, 2015)

A quick look before tubing up! Most of the part were in at this point!














































Thanks for checking it out!

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Oct 14, 2015)

Okay guys, here it is all tubed up! This is how I had it set up for the EB Games Expo and only used two cards. Not sure if I will change things around with the loop before final completion.


I'm waiting to receive high res pics from EB Games but I can post some I took with my phone later on.


Let me know what you guys think of the tubing, I really like it going around the outside like that!
















































































These shots were taken around 5am when I was rushing to get it finished in time to get picked up for the EB Games expo in Sydney last weekend.


I'm currently waiting for the build to arrive back sometime this week, then more work will continue!


I'll post those EB Games pics in the next update 


Cheers,


Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Oct 17, 2015)

Hey guys!

Here are the pics from the EB Games Expo! The build is about 90% finished here.

Just some minor things still need to be done and I will be changing some thing with the loop.

The build should arrive back on Monday! I'll also have some better pics up shortly from the EB Games Expo!









































Thanks for checking it out! Hope you guys like how the build looks at this point 

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Oct 19, 2015)

Here are some better high quality pics from the EB Games Expo! Previous was from my phone








Must have been tweaking something here












































































































































Thanks for checking it out!


Cheers,


Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi guys!

*Voting is now live for the Thermaltake CaseMOD Invitational Season 2!*

You can vote by heading to this link: http://community.thermaltake.com/index.php?/topic/1937-vote/

You can register on the Thermaltake forums in order to vote with either your email address or your Facebook account! Have a look and show some love!































Cheers,

Alex!


----------



## alexciobanu (Nov 6, 2015)

Hey guys!

Here's a quick video of the build!










Don't forget to vote 

http://community.thermaltake.com/index.php?/topic/1937-vote/

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi guys!

Seems like I have another update for this build 

I received some goodies from ASUS and will be making some small changes to the build!

The Sabertooth X99 motherboard has an awesome feature called TUF Detective which is a neat little Android App. It lets you control some features of the bios with ease. It lets you monitor key parameters, detect and diagnose errors and even control the PC's power status.

Should be a neat little feature so I am implementing this tablet into the front panel of the case.

The tablet is an ASUS Memo Pad 7 HD which is perfect for this set up. It's a great little Android tablet with a 7" IPS screen and a battery life of around 10 hours. I'm not sure if keeping it plugged into the motherboard will also charge it but I guess I will find out. I will anyway make it in such a way that it can easily be taken out.

ASUS was also kind enough to provide an ROG SLI bridge for the two Strix 970s in the build!

Here are the goodies!































Comes with two SLI bridges that can be easily swapped around depending on the SLI setup of your motherboard. It also has a separate molex cable to light up the LED for older graphics cards that don't automatically light up the LED on the bridge.






Thanks for checking it out!

Stay tuned for the upgrade 

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Dec 6, 2015)

Hi guys!

The Thermaltake CaseMOD Invitational competition has come to an end however I still wanted to do some changes on this build.

The sidepanel covers have been added and also I've integrated the ASUS MemoPad7 into the front panel of the build, this will be used with the TUF Detective feature on the ASUS X99 Sabertooth motherboard.

Let have a look at the progress!

First off I pulled the acrylic off the front panel.






A hole for the tablet to fit through was cut











The tablet was then attached with some double sided tape to another piece of acrylic so that I can easily take it out. That is then screwed into the original acrylic piece.
















Thanks for checking it out guys and stay tuned for more!

Will be a pretty quick upgrade 

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Dec 8, 2015)

Here it is guys, mostly done and ready for filling up!




































































Thanks for checking it out!


Cheers,


Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Dec 14, 2015)

Hi guys!

Here is the build up and running with the tablet! 

Just need to take some final pics of the build to post but it's pretty much done now 







































































Thanks for checking it out guys!

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## The Foldinator (Dec 14, 2015)

Very nice, i love those mods a BEAST of a machine. I like


----------



## alexciobanu (Dec 14, 2015)

The Foldinator said:


> Very nice, i love those mods a BEAST of a machine. I like



Thanks a lot


----------



## adulaamin (Dec 15, 2015)

Awesome build.


----------



## alexciobanu (Dec 16, 2015)

adulaamin said:


> Awesome build.



Thanks a lot mate


----------



## alexciobanu (Jan 3, 2016)

Hey guys!

A set of final build pics from home to finish off the build log!

Thanks to everyone that subscribed and followed this project, hope you've all enjoyed it!

Huge shout out to Thermaltake for putting together such an awesome international modding event and also thank you to all the amazing companies that have sponsored this project, I'm very grateful to have been given this opportunity.

*Thermaltake, Avexir, Newegg, Performance-PCs.com, MNPCTECH.com, RAMCity, Icemodz.com and ASUS
*

Stay tuned for more builds in 2016!







































































For more pics and in higher quality you can check out the album on my Facebook page - https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.932174846870776.1073741852.772776719477257&type=3

Thanks for checking it out!

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## charliebrown (Feb 7, 2016)

if you dont mind me asking where did you get the reservoirs from doing a custom build would love something .like that


----------



## grunt_408 (Feb 10, 2016)

aaaaaaaamazinng


----------

